# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: کمک در طراحی دیتابیس

## s.mohebbi

سلام دوستان ،
خیلی خیلی به کمکتون نیازمندم  :) . من هیچ گونه سر رشته در طراحی دیتابیس ندارم .. و فقط تئوریی یه کوچولو ازش میدونم . تصمیبم دارم یه نرم افزار طراحی کنم که تو گام اولش موندم .:(
تو دیتابیسم قراره مجموعه اشعار چندین شاعر ذخیره بشه .این نرم افزار شبیه به یک دیوان اشعار هست . کاربر بر روی اسم شاعر کلیک میکنه که مجموعه شعراش و زندگینامه شاعر میاد و روی هر شعر که کلیک میکنه محتوا و ... . در ضمن باید ظوری دیتابیس  طراحی و کد نویسی کنم که اگر کاربر مثلا جمله " توانا بود " رو بزنه تمام شعر هایی که این جمله رو در ابیاتشون دارن نمایش بده و با کلیک بر روی هر شعر کاربر بتونه ازش استفاده کنه . تحلیلی که خودم کردم براتون میزارم اگر امکانش هست کمک کنید تا تکمیلش کنم . ممنون 

اسم دیتابیسمو گذاشتم poemsDB  و جدول هاش اینطورن : 
1- جدول master-poemTBL : این جدول نام مجموعه اشعار رو در خودش ذخیره میکنه . یعنی بزرگسالان و خردسالان 
2- جدول master-poetsTBL : این جدول اسامی شعرا رو در خودش ذخیره میکنه . مثل حافط ، سعدی و...
3- جدول master-contentTBL : این جدول عناوین شعر درش ذخیره میشه : منظورم بیت اول هر شعر : توانا بود هر که دانا بود 
4- جدول detail-contentTBL : این جدول متن شعر و فایل صوتی مخصوص به هر شعر رو در خودش ذخیره میکنه .

سوال اول : به نظرتون چه فیلدایی لازمه که این جداول داشته باشه ؟ کلید اصلی و ... چی باید باشه ؟ اصلا این طرز تحلیل کردن درسته ؟!!!

----------

